# Removing the glossy look in Firefox 2's tab bar



## GullibleJones (Nov 28, 2008)

Anyone know how to do this? I could have sworn there is (or was) an option in about:config to get the old, non-glossy tabs back, but now I can't find it...


----------



## DutchDaemon (Nov 28, 2008)

I'm sure it is _somewhere_ in FreeBSD's base system ... Generally speaking.


----------

